# random orbit sander comments?



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

i need to upgrade our random orbital sanders (we have porter cable single speed 5" psa now). i would like to get into the higher output 5" (commercial like) capabilities. we can go $100 - $200 range. i see some manufacturers are coming out with improved models, with higher amps, fasters brakes, better dust collection... does anyone have any reviews they would like to share.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Your price range is limiting as far as pro level RO sanders, like Fein, Sioux, Rotax, etc. The PC right angle sanders are excellent, one of the top choices by detailers, model 97455 is about $200.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> Your price range is limiting as far as pro level RO sanders, like Fein, Sioux, Rotax, etc. The PC right angle sanders are excellent, one of the top choices by detailers, model 97455 is about $200.


Please share any info on pro grade, maybe i can stretch my budget if the value is there.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I didn't know there is a "pro" grade...just ones that are overpriced. I also use air sanders quite a bit. Bosch and PC make very good sanders. One that I usually grab is Ryobi, which for the price a good sander. All have DC fittings. I prefer H&L 5".












 







.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a PC 5" Five Hole, Hook & Loop ROS. I got it 13 or 14 years ago. I have worn out the H & L pad, replaced. I have broke the random belt, replaced. The screws that hold the H & L pad on have loosened and stripped, re-tapped and replaced. While it doesn't get used every day I do use it heavily. No complaints with the sander. Every repair has been what I call maintenance. This sander usually is used with the coarser grits and is used more heavily than the others.

I have two Bosch 5" Eight Hole Hook & Loop ROS. These are about 3 years old. I've had no maintenance issues with these sanders.

My observations:
The Bosch seem to be a bit more aggressive and have a bit wider orbit than the PC. I have tried using the coarser grits on the Bosch but it seems to leave a rougher surface than the PC. With the finer grits, the Bosch seems to give a smoother finish. If the PC had been on sale at the price of the Bosch I would have 3 PC ROS and no Bosch.

In addition I have an ancient B&D finishing 1/4 sheet and a Craftsman 1/2(?) sheet sander. 

The B&D is good for sanding with 400 and finer grits but 400 grit is too fine for most woodworking applications. 

The Craftsman is one of those RO and straight line sanders with a mechanical switch on the pad. IMNSHO it is neither straight line nor random orbit.


----------

